# Cat fact or fiction



## Tanihatu (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all, first time poster here!

Opinions needed on the following: If writing a fantasy story about cats, should the way the cats behave within the story reflect real life cat behaviours or can artistic license rule?

I have read some reviews of similar stories and some of the complaints included things like 'cats don't meow at each other in real life' etc

Thoughts? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello and Welcome
As long as you are consistent, the cats in your story can do just about whatever you want them to do.
One of my favourite detective stories is about a PI cat in Las Vegas tracking down the killer of dogs on the outside of town... It doesn't occur to you while reading that the cat can talk to dogs, coyotes [they really make him nervous - because they smile all the time] and a parrot with no apparent problems...

As for Mythic Scribes - as long as you don't kick the cats, you should be fine!


----------



## psychotick (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

Cats don't meow at one another in real life? Someone should tell that to my two nightmares. (And perhaps after that explain to them that I've tired of their freeloading butts and they should go out and get jobs!!!)

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 19, 2013)

Tanihatu said:


> Hi all, first time poster here!
> 
> Opinions needed on the following: If writing a fantasy story about cats, should the way the cats behave within the story reflect real life cat behaviours or can artistic license rule?
> 
> ...


What cats say when fighting - Bing Videos

Cats do on occasion meow at one another.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 19, 2013)

If certain authors are to be believed, cats also speak only French.  The Complete French for Cats: (French for Cats and Advanced French for Exceptional Cats): Henry Beard: 9780812975789: Amazon.com: Books

Just pay attention to cats and have your characters be feline.  Cats do whatever they want.  Kitteh don'ts gots no cares!


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 19, 2013)

Whoever said cats don't meow at each other in real life has obviously never lived with more than one kitty. They may not strike up a conversation on first meeting, like dogs do, but they most certainly meow at each other.


----------



## teacup (Nov 19, 2013)

A story about demons cats? Cool!
Yeah, I'm with CupofJoe, just be consistent.


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 19, 2013)

Evidence of kitties talking to each other.


----------



## Sam Evren (Nov 19, 2013)

Another thing to remember about cat vocalization is breed; some breeds are just talkers. I've never had a Siamese, but I've had a Tonkinese, and she was extraordinarily vocal --- with me, with other cats, with herself alone in a room. Didn't matter, she _loved_ to talk.


----------



## buyjupiter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sam Evren said:


> Another thing to remember about cat vocalization is breed; some breeds are just talkers. I've never had a Siamese, but I've had a Tonkinese, and she was extraordinarily vocal --- with me, with other cats, with herself alone in a room. Didn't matter, she _loved_ to talk.



As do Turkish Vans. I've had two of them over the years, and they have attitude. My current Van follows me around and talks at me the whole way. A lot of it sounds like he's berating me for not loving him enough and for having other cats in HIS house. Also, they have a plaintive cry when they're hunting and will almost chirp like a bird. When he's caught one of his toys, he announces it at the top of his lungs. At four AM.

I have Siamese as well. They are very talkative. Too talkative sometimes.

One of the best and funniest resources for cat behavior is the cartoon "Simon's Cat". While some of the stuff is exaggerated, people who love cats recognize the behavior immediately.


----------



## Dragoncat (Dec 3, 2013)

Well...Warriors is a popular cat series, so I would be careful not to copy it. I dont know if the thing about "they only meow at humans" is true, but in Warriors, the author sometimes does dialogue by saying the character mewed or meowed. Nobody has said anything about it, so it works.


----------



## Tanihatu (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the extra input. I am aware of the warriors series but have not read any of them on purpose so as not to influence my writing.

should i though so as i know what not to write?


----------



## Ireth (Dec 5, 2013)

Having read a few of the Warriors books, I found the use of "meowed" and "mewed" in the majority of dialogue tags to be rather excessive. I think the author was trying to make them as invisible as "said" is supposed to be, but IMO it didn't work, and I don't think it's necessary. They're cats, so the reader can infer they're meowing by default. Using "said" is fine.


----------



## Dragoncat (Dec 5, 2013)

Tanihatu said:


> Thank you everyone for the extra input. I am aware of the warriors series but have not read any of them on purpose so as not to influence my writing.
> 
> should i though so as i know what not to write?


I would...that way you can insure that your idea won't be seen as copying.


----------

